
Toys ‘R’ Us Is Prepping to Liquidate Its U.S. Operations - rmason
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-08/toys-r-us-said-to-be-prepping-liquidation-of-u-s-operations
======
rmason
Though I've never met him I'm a second cousin of Dave Brandon and we were born
a week apart. I knew his grandfather though and my late dad knew his father
well.

He'd had huge success at both Valassis and Dominos before flaming out as
athletic director at the University of Michigan.

When I heard he'd taken the job at Toys R Us I was baffled. My dad said but he
will make hundreds of millions of dollars if he turns it around. I told him
with the crushing debt and people buying more toys online it's surely an
impossible task and I am stunned he wouldn't know it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Brandon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Brandon)

